# Poppers



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

I am new to fly fishing and just bpurchased some poppers. I was told to go with a 12lb tapered leader. Is this all I need. Do I need to add any split shots for additional weight??? Help!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

poppers my fried are top water flies.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

I am with ya! How the heck do you get them out there! Practice, Practice, Pracrtice


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Poppers, Just like most flies used require the weight of the line to actually get them out. Just work your casts slow and steady and your set. pull out about 30 feet of line and start casting. Good luck and your right...practice practice practice


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Them poppers can be tough to cast for a beginner. Besides the weight they are bulky and the wind resistance can hinder your cast. You might want to try dry flies like an Adams to get the feel for it. Blue gill can be caught with these and the occasional bass. The small hooks found on dry flies are too small for the big mouth of a bass. If you are lucky enough to live near a trout stream (not many in Ohio) then dry flies can be the way to go if you are using the right one.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I am going to grab some dry flies and see what I can do. I am also going to have a week off at the end of Aug. at which time I think I am going to investigate heading to PA for some trout fishing.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Actually, check out gander mountain. They have some poppers shaped like a frog, they're not that big, cast alittle easier. The trick with casting poppers is slow down the cast, let the bug almost straighten out on the back cast, then snap it foward.



mini foo said:


> Thanks for the tips. I am going to grab some dry flies and see what I can do. I am also going to have a week off at the end of Aug. at which time I think I am going to investigate heading to PA for some trout fishing.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Have you had any casting lesson. This would be helpful not only for how to adjust for poppers but also worth while before a trip to PA streams. Presentation can be up to 95&#37; percent of success rate. Practice with a peice of yarn. Start with a small peice and increase size as you become comfortable with the previous size. You can throw a ten inch peice of yarn to give you the feel for big bass bugs but start small and work your way up. Don't rush through take your time and really get the feel. Also what wt rod are you using. A four or five can make big bugs tough a 7or 8wt will be much easier. As far as leader go's 12lb is ok but you may have to go a little lighter in clearer water. Shorter leaders are the way to go. 7' down to 3 or 4 are the appropriet lenght in most situations. Remeber a simple 1hr casting lesson will cut your learning curve considerably. Have fun. Also one more tip don't practice more than 45min or even 30min at a time take a break and come back to it ontherwise it can lead to frustration. S


----------

